# new moon and baby birth rates?



## ccasanova (Dec 18, 2003)

hi all! iv'e heard how lots of babies have been known to be born on a full moon, but what about a new moon? does this have any effect? I was due the 7th, and theres a new moon tomorrow. So i was wondering if the new moon will have the same gravitational pull or something? Thanks for any info, or websites where i can read on it. I was trying to look for some but haven't found any. Thanks!


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

I really am not sure, I've heard that a new moon still can have an effect, but I really have no idea if there's any truth to it. Hopefully there is, and it'll work for both of us. I was due Dec. 30.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

DH's sister is a midwife and she says there is no relation - there are just as many babies born in a full or new moon as in any other time.

I was overdue with each pregnancy and EVERY TIME the moon changed and it did not effect me at all... I was really hoping it would.


----------



## ccasanova (Dec 18, 2003)

wow! i was going to ask if this was your first baby, but i see it's your second. If i'm already anxious, i bet your much more!!!







well i just read about the tides, and the gravitational pull is the strongest with both the new and full moon-whenever the earth,moon,and sun are in alignment. So i think this is good news







hopefully someone else knows!


----------



## HeatherG (May 22, 2003)

Oh I sure hope so, for all our sakes....my EDD was 01/01. I so want to have this baby. I really do not want to go to work, the work doesn't bother me, it is the fools that will not lay off "you didn't have the baby yet", "when you going in to labor?", 'Why don't you just have that baby already." I mean really people, like it isn't hard enough I need their crap too. Sorry just venting ......


----------



## ccasanova (Dec 18, 2003)

well i guess we'll have to see if there are any effects tonite or tomorrow...


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

My mw claims a big increase of homebirths at new moons. Both my boys were born on full moons, go figure







. I know two mamas who had their babies today























If someone asks if you've had the baby, say YES









(((Hugs))))


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

Heather~ Call in! I can't believe you're still working. I've still got 25 days til my due date and I am having a really really hard time going to work. I just want to be at home nesting and waiting for baby.

Don't know about the moon phases, but I've had my eye on Jan. 25's full moon for several weeks! I'll be ready if he is!


----------



## HeatherG (May 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peacefulvegan*
Heather~ Call in! I can't believe you're still working. I've still got 25 days til my due date and I am having a really really hard time going to work. I just want to be at home nesting and waiting for baby.

Don't know about the moon phases, but I've had my eye on Jan. 25's full moon for several weeks! I'll be ready if he is!

Well, I am still pregnant, I have a mw appointment tomorrow....will ask to sweep the membranes again....

I had hoped for delivery on Dec 26th as that was the last full moon and we had a snow storm....then in the January 2005 mommas someone posted a link re women delivering under the same moon they were born under so I thought I would go 01/08 as that was a new moon and I was born under a new moon and delivered DD1 3 days prior to the new moon....

OH WELL, this babe will come when ready.

sigh....


----------



## ccasanova (Dec 18, 2003)

hi heather, just wanted to mention that the new moon is today, the 10th, and not the 8th. maybe today will be the day you meet your baby!


----------



## HeatherG (May 22, 2003)

Oh, that is GOOD news.


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

Thought you might find this interesting.............
I have heard that you are likely to give birth under the same phase of the moon that conception took place. It matched perfectly for all three of my births. This may be, because I give birth right at or very close to my due date, but thought it was interesting.........

Here is a good moon phase site if you want to look up the moon phase of your ovulation/conception and then find a matching moon phase around your due date: moon

Brandi


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

cool site Brandi! I'm betting my baby will be born on the full-moon (I ovulated on the full moon so I suppose he was conceived on the full moon?). There is a full moon the day after my EDD!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok, that would mean I would be having this baby (instead of March 2nd) on:

February 15 (38 weeks 1 day)
or
March 17th (42 weeks 1 day)

Oh... I so hope it is sooner than later







:


----------



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

Quote:

I have heard that you are likely to give birth under the same phase of the moon that conception took place. It matched perfectly for all three of my births.
Of course it usually does. Women normally gestate for about 9 lunar months counting from conception. Thanks for the site. I love the moon and haven't had a nice moon calandar for a couple of years now.


----------



## kater07 (Jan 6, 2002)

Well, I conceived DS during the 1st quarter and went into labor during a Full Moon. Of course, it might not have been more than prodromal labor, I made a mistake trusting my MWs and ended up in the hospital on a bunch of drugs, so I MIGHT have just held off until the 1st quarter, but...

If I do have this baby during the phase that I conceived, then he/she will be born right around 40 weeks.


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

My third was born on the day of the new moon this past September. Our midwives said they definitely notice an increase in births around both the full and new moons.


----------

